# No headwear?



## lozzy21

I'm debating having nothing in my hair, not even a veil. My dress is a bit of a statement dress and worry something in my hair would just make it too much? 

What you think?


----------



## KrissyC

It's hard to tell without seeing the dress. The shop.you bought it in should have.some headpieces, maybe try some on next time you have a fitting to rule it out. But its ultimately what you feel most comfortable with. I wasn't sure about a necklace or not but bought one anywAy and decided on the day.not to wear it lol! Depending on how.far.away your wedding it's easy enough to get a.headpiece if you change your mind closer to the time. Xc


----------



## lozzy21

It's this dress but I ordered online 

https://www.preownedweddingdresses.com/dresses/77206/Maggie-Sottero-Victoriana-Size-10.htm


----------



## missk1989

I wouldnt wear a veil but would try a tiara. its a stunning dress.


----------



## Baby Bell

Gorgeous dress I'd maybe have a hair comb or clip, nothing too fancy but subtle to compliment the dress x
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BAByliss...NG-BRIDAL-BRIDESMAID-GREAT-GIFT-/300984318864


----------



## KrissyC

Your dress is beautiful. I think if you did put something in your hair it should be a hair slide or something a tiara might be too much. X


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah maybe just a slide xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Your dress is scrummy!! I would try a small comb or clip on the side, personally a tiara might make it look a bit princessy. 

(Im not wearing a veil, Im thinking of having something plaitted into my hair instead, like silver thread to make it long at the back, as my hair is currently a mohican/mohawk)


----------



## Creative

I'd opt for something along these lines.

https://www.beadsbydesign.co.uk/siteimages/27/3/9/273939/2602291/f_1868174.jpg

https://www.beadsbydesign.co.uk/siteimages/27/3/9/273939/2602291/f_1866960.jpg


----------



## katherinegrey

I love Sottero dresses! I had one myself. I would still wear something in your hair if I were you though, maybe nothing too blingy, but maybe a nice couple of slides or something?


----------



## wishuwerehere

Stunning dress! I'd probably go for a clip or comb, nothing too complicated as you say it's def a statement dress :)


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah I'm not really a tiara person. I think il look for some little flower pins or something


----------



## AP

I think a slide or pins would be lovely!


----------



## deafgal

It could go either way.


----------



## lozzy21

Something like this https://www.flutterbyweddings.co.uk/products/diamante-pearl-butterfly-hair-grip.htm


----------



## Logan's Mum

Yes, lovely! :flower:


----------



## celiatass

I would simply go for a studded side clip and let my hair down with one other hair accessory that would help make the hair look fuller.


----------



## deafgal

Here are some small veils you can do: https://www.glendaloughmanor.com/blog/index.php/2012/05/fashion-accessory-bridal-hats/


----------



## Tasha

I think the butterfly goes perfectly x


----------



## Baby Bell

Beautiful butterfly, I think it would look perfect:thumbup:


----------



## xJessie91x

That butterfly is gorgeous, I think it would compliment it beautifully :) x


----------



## deafgal

lozzy21 said:


> Something like this https://www.flutterbyweddings.co.uk/products/diamante-pearl-butterfly-hair-grip.htm

I agree with others. This is beautiful. Something I would totally wear because I love butterflies (and how they use their senses to "hear" describe me anyhow)


----------



## celiatass

The butterfly is really very beautiful. I just loved it.


----------

